# bug im cron ?



## melmager (7. November 2006)

hallo Leute
bevor ich den Entwicker eine Email schreibe vorab die frage ob noch einer den bug im 
cron hat wie ich 
oder ich habe was übersehen :-(

die Zeile steht im crontab:

0 2 1-7 * 6    /data/backup/monat-backup

den effect den die Zeile bringen sollte ist :

Führe den Monatsbackup am ersten Samstag im Monat aus

allerdings habe ich jetzt jeden tag vom 1 bis 7 ein monatsbackup 
und das ist nicht in meinem Sinne

igendwie ignoriert der cron die 6 
wobei die zeile geht:

0 4 *   * 6    /data/backup/woche-backup
 da macht er schön brav jeden samstag ein wochenbackup

irgendwelche ideen?


----------



## deepthroat (7. November 2006)

Hi.

Wie in der crontab Manpage zu lesen ist, wird das Kommando ausgeführt wenn die Minuten, Stunden und der Monat mit der aktuellen Zeit übereinstimmen und außerdem *mindestens eine* der beiden Tagesangaben - Wochentag bzw. Monatstag mit der aktuellen Zeit übereinstimmt.

Laut deinen Angaben soll cron den Job also ausführen wenn es 2:00 Uhr ist und entweder der 1. bis 7. eines Monats oder Sa ist.

Das heißt, cron funktioniert genau so wie beschrieben - "it's not a bug, it's a feature!".

Gruß

PS: Du könntest das allerdings wie folgt realisieren:


```
0 2 1-7 * *  test `date +\%w` = 6 && /data/backup/monat-backup
```


----------



## melmager (7. November 2006)

Hmm das mit dem *oder* habe ich tatsächlich übersehen

trotz mehrmaligen lesen :-(


----------

